# Best way to fry fish?



## thenuge15 (Aug 20, 2002)

How do you batter your fish before frying? Do you make a liquid batter and dunk them, or do you get them wet in water/eggs/milk and then role them in the dry batter. Just wondering what you think tastes best.


----------



## Huron River Dan (Apr 16, 2001)

When I'm going to do up a batch of fish, I flip a coin. I like a good beer batter just like everyone else. Usually I use Drake's and rerplace the water the directions call for with beer. 

Sometimes I opt for the dry coating. I whip the eggs with a little water, and for my dry mix I use all purpose flour, cajun spice, and some parmesan cheese. Dip the fillets in the egg wash, roll them in the dry mix, and drop them in hot oil.

Just thought of something, maybe the next time I'll beat the eggs and mix them with beer rather then water. What do you think?


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

Drakes is my favorite wet batter, as well as pancake batter too. for the dry batter, i like to roll the fish in the dry batter first, then dip it into egg mixture, then back to the dry batter mix. that way you get double dips, anf it tastes really good.


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

Fried in Butter, with just a touch of salt and pepper...NO BATTER...YYYUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMYYYYY!!!!!!!


----------



## Rat-Man (Jan 28, 2004)

Im with you TrailFndr just roll them dry and fry, love the taste of fish, yum yum. All this talk has made me hungry for some good fresh fish I gave what I keep from the last two days to a buddy that I usually fish with, hes had a bad bad cold. couldn't even tell it was him when you talked on the phone. Tomorrow its my time.


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

The absolute best way to fry them is in MY pan!  Tested it again tonight and I'm still right!


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

I personally switch up so I don't eat the same thing all the time (been fishing a lot, so i'm eating lots of perch). If I'm using a wet batter, I either do the drakes thing, or I make my own with two eggs, some flour, some baking soda, salt, pepper, and soda water. I also add cajun season or paprika and/or cayenne to the mix. Sometimes I will use beer instead of water also.

For a dry breading, I personally like saltines smashed up with parmesan cheese and cajun spices. Now thats a tasty morsel!

steve


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MSUICEMAN _
> *For a dry breading, I personally like saltines smashed up with parmesan cheese and cajun spices. Now thats a tasty morsel!
> *



now that sounds good!! i'm going to try that next time I eat fish!!! thanx.


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

eggwash and cornmeal dry batter shake in a paper bag of it.


----------



## smith kzoo (Feb 6, 2004)

i am with every one else drakes is a personal favorite wet or dry but i try the occasion new recipe just to keep things fresh. But when i am eating what i have caught it is always better than the store bought crap!


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

forgot to add to that dry breading recipe a few little tips:

1. Pat dry the fillets (I just place on em a big plate that has some paper towelling on it)

2. Beat a few eggs, dip in eggwash, then in dry breading mix.....

fish are ready when the mix gets a little golden color.

yum, if your oil is hot enough (around 370-375), it will get crispy and have just a really delicious flavor. If you don't like it a little crispy, fry at abour 355-360, and it will be less crispy, but still great flavor.

steve


----------



## DeadChub (Feb 10, 2004)

It all depends on your taste and what you like. Drakes is always good but its gets a little heavy a times. My suggestion is to go to just about any grocery store and look over the batters and dry mixes and pick one or to and try them. I used some Bass Pro Hot and Spicey which I got at Meijers on some Pike last night. It was easy and quick and tasted great. The Cajun style of the same variety was excellent as well. Variety is the spice of life, don't be afraid to try something new.
DeadChub


----------



## gratioteer (Oct 10, 2002)

I'm going to have to put in a vote for Shore Lunch... if I batter them.

Saltines, parm cheese, and cajun seasoning sound good, I'll have to give that a try.


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

I like Drakes, but lately I've been a Zatarain's fan. A little more seasoning that Drakes. Tastey Now I just need some more perch in the feezer...


----------



## rgillett (May 24, 2002)

Andy's is a good dry mix for something different - I think Meijers carries it.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

My wife uses flour, egg dip and then Ritz's crackers ground up.

She seasons the flower with lawrys and pepper.

I like this better then the store bought batters. Of course when I have to cook the fish I go the easy way with the shoreland or Drakes.


----------



## Icehole Ken (Dec 24, 2003)

Sorta like MSUICEMAN's, but instead of egg wash, I use buttermilk, and instead of salteins, I use Ritz crackers.
I also like Drakes. 
For oil I like Peanut or corn oil, (I hate Canola oil).


----------



## BaitRunner (Sep 21, 2002)

Well I know whats for dinner tomorrow night   

Bob_____


----------



## oneeyedclarence (Jan 24, 2003)

Dip fillets in egg/milk mixture then roll in flour/ Italian bread crumb/garlic powder/paprika/ mix.......fry in olive oil, yum, yum..............


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

1/3 white cornmeal, 1/3 drakes, 1/3 wheat flour mixed together with seasoning salt, pepper, garlic salt , roll fillets and fry at 375 degree's in the deep fryer or in the pan, 375 degree's is the key.


----------

